# What Song are you listoning to right now?



## DJCX12 (Feb 12, 2008)

Children Of Bodom - Bastards of Bodom


----------



## ÑÏÐ«iÐ¼iÐ¸Î»[Å]â¢ (Feb 12, 2008)

When i die- lil cuete


----------



## GreenRain (Feb 12, 2008)

Something retarded on TV


----------



## Bowlfortwo (Feb 18, 2008)

420- Kottonmouth Kings


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 18, 2008)

If I Should Fall From Grace With God - The Pouges.


----------



## jackonthebox (Feb 18, 2008)

supermassive blackhole - muse


----------



## ÑÏÐ«iÐ¼iÐ¸Î»[Å]â¢ (Feb 18, 2008)

summmertime in the lbc - warren g


----------



## VintageGrow (Feb 18, 2008)

Dare To Be Fat - Root Boy Slim & The Sex Change Band w/the Rootettes


----------



## southfloridasean (Feb 18, 2008)

Coke Don by Supercat


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm listening to my girl screaming at me about my ex wife ... Well the yelling is over now but the ringing in my ears is still going strong .


----------



## urinmyrice (Feb 19, 2008)

10 years gone by led zep

~dude


----------



## psyclone (Feb 19, 2008)

Oisterboy said:


> If I Should Fall From Grace With God - The Pouges.


Tune!
"Heroin" Velvet Underground.


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 19, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Tune!
> "Heroin" Velvet Underground.



Ah-ha. I knew there'd be another Pouges fan here if I waited long enough. NICE. 

Oh, and right now...

Momentum - Modern Life Is War


----------



## psyclone (Feb 19, 2008)

Oisterboy said:


> Ah-ha. I knew there'd be another Pouges fan here if I waited long enough. NICE.
> 
> Oh, and right now...
> 
> Momentum - Modern Life Is War


Have you tried The Men They Couldn't Hang? "Night Of a Thousand Candles" is a fine set of tunes-I saw them support the Pogues in some North London Pub. Sweatier than seeing the Clash in a cellar.
and atm,
"Demon Days" Gorillaz


----------



## natmoon (Feb 19, 2008)

Moby-Play


----------



## ladodgers42012 (Feb 19, 2008)

You can hold the torch- busta rhymes


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 19, 2008)

Catholic Girls , Frank Zappa .Joe's Garage actII


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 20, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Have you tried The Men They Couldn't Hang?




Nope, but I will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## ladodgers42012 (Feb 20, 2008)

i wanna fuck your sister - too $hort


----------



## ricphp (Feb 20, 2008)

Ott - Skylon


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 20, 2008)

Jim Jones ft Game- dont love me no more (Remix)


----------



## KholdStare (Feb 20, 2008)

Peter Tosh - Ketchy Shuby


----------



## ÑÏÐ«iÐ¼iÐ¸Î»[Å]â¢ (Feb 20, 2008)

hood nigga - gorilla zoe


----------



## tech209 (Feb 25, 2008)

michael jackson-beat it

dont kare wut he did in the past .....all i knoe is he's a great singer

jefferson airplane-white rabbit
- somebody to love


----------



## smoke two joints (Feb 25, 2008)

friggin in the riggin - sex pistols


----------



## HoLE (Feb 25, 2008)

the gears spinnin in Chiceh and emails, head right now

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Thebot (Feb 26, 2008)

giga dance- deerhoof


----------



## toptoker (Feb 27, 2008)

Ice Cube - Today was a good day

YouTube - Ice Cube-Today Was A Good Day

Best tokin track ever made.


----------



## ORECAL (Feb 27, 2008)

little pills - Kabosh; part of the strange music library.


----------



## smoke two joints (Feb 28, 2008)

redemption song - bob marley


----------



## VintageGrow (Mar 2, 2008)

Too Many Puppies - Primus


----------



## Mr.Pyrex (Mar 2, 2008)

MGMT - Time to pretend


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 3, 2008)

Pill Poppin Animal
Rick Ross feat Lil Wayne


----------



## panhead (Mar 3, 2008)

The logical song.

Supertramp.


----------



## Thebot (Mar 3, 2008)

VintageGrow said:


> Too Many Puppies - Primus


i was listening to that yesterday


----------



## email468 (Mar 3, 2008)

the sweet sounds of a conference call - a real finger snapping rhythm.

ZZZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## toasty1 (Mar 5, 2008)

three shoes posse, ron paul is here....YouTube - Ron Paul is Here! "Three Shoes Posse" Reggae Jam!


----------



## drobro23 (Mar 5, 2008)

ether
lil wayne


----------



## beta0701 (Mar 5, 2008)

half on a dank - lil wayne

only reason - lil wayne


----------



## beta0701 (Mar 5, 2008)

wait, even better

Hot Shit - Juelz ft Ll Wayne

That is the hot shit right now


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Mar 8, 2008)

Pantera - Walk


----------



## BeachGrower79 (Mar 8, 2008)

Holiday Road...from National Lampoons Vacation!
i love that song.


----------



## mk3jetta (Mar 8, 2008)

Lil Wayne - Pussy Money Weed


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

slayer- bloodline


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 10, 2008)

I saw someone talking about pantera so yea, i am now listening to

Pantera- Cemetary Gates (ZUNE!)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Mar 11, 2008)

junglefever- exercise everyday liveset


----------



## tickitickitembo (Mar 11, 2008)

my girl got me into this bow wow song "like you"


----------



## stickyhits (Mar 11, 2008)

YouTube - Nas - Hold down the Block


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 11, 2008)

She'll be comong around the mountain. Big Earl and the cowhands. OH YEA.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

Master Exploder - Tenacious D


----------



## barrgemike (Mar 13, 2008)

Lupe' Fiasco-Dumb it Down.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

escape the fate - situations


----------



## growingmom (Mar 13, 2008)

Pink---- You and your hand. (Keep your drink just give me the money..)ha ha ha after my wake and bake of course


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 13, 2008)

escape the fate - reverse this curse


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 14, 2008)

One Toke Over The Line - Brewer & Shipley


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 14, 2008)

do it all night- dj pulsa


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 15, 2008)

White Punks On Dope - The Tubes


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 16, 2008)

Michael Jackson ft. Slash - Give in to me


----------



## vbp6us (Mar 16, 2008)

Smoov E - Aylesford 88

Download it.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Mar 16, 2008)

The Rolling Stones - Beast of Burden


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 16, 2008)

avenged sevenfold - beast and the harlot


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 17, 2008)

hit me baby one more time-britney spears


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 17, 2008)

paul oakenfold - faster kill pussycat


----------



## panhead (Mar 17, 2008)

Panhead's forever.

David Allen Coe.

Panheads Forever - David Allan Coe


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 18, 2008)

slayer - bloodline


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 18, 2008)

nsync-tearin up my heart


----------



## jomal206 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jim Jones - BALLLLIN


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 18, 2008)

bob marley - 3 little birds


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 18, 2008)

my hips dont lie-chakira


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 18, 2008)

shoop-salt n peppa


----------



## boooky (Mar 18, 2008)

YouTube - Kottonmouth Kings "Where's the Weed At?"


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 19, 2008)

rocket in the sky - benny benassi


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 19, 2008)

Mr Fantasy - Traffic


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 19, 2008)

turn me up - benny benassi


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 19, 2008)

Rollitup Radio, lol It is cool, check it out on shoutcast.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 19, 2008)

crack is fun-the crackheads


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Mar 19, 2008)

DJCX12 said:


> Children Of Bodom - Bastards of Bodom


dude i thought i was the only one in the genre! have you tried Stillborn by bls?

black label society - stillborn
tenacious d - the metal


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 20, 2008)

wave by cosmic gates


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 20, 2008)

Ballasts and fans humming


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 21, 2008)

paul van dyk - nothing but you (club mix)


----------



## boooky (Mar 25, 2008)

YouTube - Big B "White Trash Life"


----------



## cotyvkon (Mar 30, 2008)

cirica survive -stop the fucking car


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Mar 31, 2008)

Canibus - Genabis


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

Fearless,,by Pink Floyd,,,,,,my plants love it

Keep on Growin

HoLE

Disclaimer: Ya,,,so!


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

New Millenium Homes,,,,Rage Against the Machine

Keep on Growin

HoLE

Disclaimer: Everyone should smoke Pot!


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 31, 2008)

Rollitup radio


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

I tried RIU radio,,still trying,,but right now,,I'm lissenin to Rage Against the Machine,,,,,Killing in the Name of,,,,check this song out on you tube,,it rocks,,I love these guys for years

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

Allan Parsons Project,,,Eye in the Sky

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 31, 2008)

the cubs season opener


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

hey,,thats not a song,,lol,,,,I aint got nuttin wit cubs in it,,lol

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

Burton Cummings,,,,Running Back to Saskatoon,,

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

Mrs.Robinson,,,,,Simon and Garfunkle


Keep on Growin

HoLE(Ed)

Disclaimer: WTF,, I grow and Smoke!


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

right now,,,, YouTube - KMFDM - WWIII (Encore) [Live] 10-2-06 World War 3,,,,KMFDM

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Mar 31, 2008)

Stranglehold,,,Ted Nugent

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## armand (Apr 7, 2008)

wayfairing stranger by eva cassidy


----------



## farway (Apr 7, 2008)

Practice - Jazzy Jeff feat J live


----------



## Green Monk (Apr 7, 2008)

good morning - cage


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 7, 2008)

Ganja Farmer - Marlon Ascher!!


----------



## CaliBluex99 (Apr 10, 2008)

Gnarls Barkley - Blind Mary.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Apr 10, 2008)

Taking Care Of Business - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## smokingbot (Apr 10, 2008)

MySpace.com - Aesop Fable's - FRESNO, CALIFORNIA - Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/aesopfables

smokers anthem


----------



## soundwave (Apr 11, 2008)

Buckethead - Soothsayer


----------



## dude2348 (Apr 11, 2008)

jay z - d'evils


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 12, 2008)

tarus riley-beware


----------



## HoLE (Apr 12, 2008)

Red Hot Chili Peppers,,Sir Psycho Sexy

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## kronicsmurf (Apr 12, 2008)

have you seen her i think its by the chi lites though i'm not positive


----------



## soundwave (Apr 14, 2008)

Soothsayer (Dedicated to Aunt Suzie) by Buckethead

This is one of the greatest guitar songs of all time.


----------



## armand (Apr 17, 2008)

new song - nasio


----------



## soundwave (Apr 17, 2008)

Acid Rain by Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 22, 2008)

Richard Clayderman - The Sound Of Silence (Piano)


----------



## armand (Apr 22, 2008)

dixie lullaby - leon russell


----------



## GrievyBaby (Apr 24, 2008)

Paradise City - Guns N Roses

This song is so amazing.


----------



## GrievyBaby (Apr 24, 2008)

Three Days Grace - Never Too Late


----------



## GrievyBaby (Apr 24, 2008)

Papa Roach - Scars


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

the sound of the blood rushing through my ears...


----------



## armand (Apr 24, 2008)

whenever we wanted - john cougarcamp mellenhead


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 25, 2008)

Metallica - Turn the page


----------



## armand (Apr 26, 2008)

five card hand - william clarke


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Apr 27, 2008)

Jedi Mind Tricks Ft Kool G. Rap - Animal Rap


----------



## armand (Apr 27, 2008)

tous les deux pour la meme - beausoleil


----------



## SilveradoGuy (Apr 27, 2008)

Ray Cash - F*** Amerikkka. C.O.D. Album


----------



## surfnugget (Apr 27, 2008)

Matisyahu-Jerusalem off the Youth album. 


download it. you'll love it. and its about the creator 'n shit. heavy stuff.


----------



## armand (Apr 28, 2008)

see my way - blodwyn pig


----------



## flowcentral (Apr 28, 2008)

Pepper - Stormtrooper

some shit to chill too


----------



## armand (Apr 29, 2008)

that same old train - snooks eaglin


----------



## surfnugget (Apr 30, 2008)

the killers-on top


----------



## armand (Apr 30, 2008)

a woman, a lover, a friend - otis redding


----------



## hurris (Apr 30, 2008)

aesop rock - none shall pass


----------



## brendon420 (May 1, 2008)

hawk and a hacksaw!!


----------



## brendon420 (May 1, 2008)

and animal collective!!!


----------



## armand (May 1, 2008)

tear it up - floyd lloyd


----------



## surfnugget (May 2, 2008)

Citizen Cope - Let the drummer kick (sounds like "let the german kid die")


----------



## armand (May 3, 2008)

going down slow - aretha franklin


----------



## mewithoutyoufan (May 3, 2008)

wizard-bat for lashes


----------



## Petard (May 4, 2008)

Aphex Twin - Windowlicker


----------



## armand (May 4, 2008)

summertime - mahalia jackson


----------



## HoLE (May 4, 2008)

Tear it Up,,,by Young Wun,,Ft DMX,,Lil Flip,,and David Banner

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## armand (May 4, 2008)

i woke up this morning - ten years after


----------



## surfnugget (May 5, 2008)

Sarah Bareilles-Morning Side


----------



## armand (May 5, 2008)

senior blues - mark murphy


----------



## dude2348 (May 5, 2008)

last day- biggie feat the lox


----------



## armand (May 6, 2008)

catfish blues - gov't mule


----------



## RandomJesus (May 6, 2008)

Damien Rice: CannonBall


----------



## surfnugget (May 6, 2008)

bone thugs n harmony-thug mentality


----------



## blynd (May 6, 2008)

Apocalyptica - "I'm Not Jesus"


----------



## surfnugget (May 6, 2008)

handsome boy modeling school - the truth


----------



## Flabos (May 6, 2008)

T-Junction & Osiris - Adrenaline Shotz

I'm pretty sure that you don't know what this is because americans listen to rap only -.-


----------



## surfnugget (May 6, 2008)

^^point well taken!^^^

50 cent-money by any means...


tight beat tho, kid.


----------



## armand (May 6, 2008)

piece of ganga - elijah prophet


----------



## Flabos (May 6, 2008)

G-Town Madness & The Viper - Come as one


----------



## armand (May 7, 2008)

crossroads - gordon lightfoot


----------



## HoLE (May 7, 2008)

Gordon Lightfoot,,,,Sundown,,,,awesome tune

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## armand (May 8, 2008)

tb sheets - van morrison


----------



## babylonburn (May 8, 2008)

jahmanjahmanjahmanjahman purpleman-amurderweachargefor


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 9, 2008)

Wesley Willis - Vampire Bat


----------



## bongspit (May 9, 2008)

*marvin gaye...lets get it on...*


----------



## grossgumshoe (May 9, 2008)

Toots and the maytals. all of their songs


----------



## bongspit (May 9, 2008)

*prince 1999*


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 9, 2008)

The Beatles - You've Got to Hide Your Love Away


----------



## bongspit (May 9, 2008)

*rolling stones... tattoo you*


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2008)

paperlace-- billy don't be a hero


----------



## IAMDGK (May 10, 2008)

young jeezy-street nigga


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 10, 2008)

I'm listenig to Earl Zinger - heavy hitter.

If anyone wants to check em out, i've just pasted a few albums of various stuff at this place for another thread on RIU..
4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - rollitup music storage


----------



## HoLE (May 10, 2008)

something you boy's mighta only heard on TV,,,,,Supertramp,,,Fools Overture

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 10, 2008)

HoLE said:


> something you boy's mighta only heard on TV,,,,,Supertramp,,,Fools Overture
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


*breakfast in america....*


----------



## armand (May 10, 2008)

entrance to jah world - norris reid


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 10, 2008)

Masami Okui - WONDERFUL DAYS


----------



## hothousemary (May 10, 2008)

Marvin Gaye------whats going on


----------



## bongspit (May 11, 2008)

*KORN...mtv unplugged*


----------



## HoLE (May 11, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *KORN...mtv unplugged*


 
hey B,,Korn is good,,try some Tool,,,,The Pot,,or Vicarious,,,,you might like,,I am lissenin to The Pot 

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 11, 2008)

*cool....the pot up next*

*....right now limp bizkit unplugged*


----------



## bongspit (May 11, 2008)

*Tool...the pot...and morgasmo*


----------



## HoLE (May 12, 2008)

Simon and Garfunkle,,,,Me,and Julio,,Down by the Schoolyard

it was against the law

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 12, 2008)

*NWA...straight outta compton....*


----------



## armand (May 12, 2008)

the pause of mr. claus - arlo guthrie


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 13, 2008)

Wolf Like Me - TV on the Radio


----------



## armand (May 13, 2008)

the song of crazy horse - j.d. blackfoot


----------



## babylonburn (May 13, 2008)

Damian Marley-and Iit Was Written..."did You Kno The Pen Is Stronger Than The Knife...you Can Kill Ii Once But You Cant Kill Ii Twice...destruction Of The Flesh Is Not The Ending To Life..."king D.marley


----------



## bongspit (May 14, 2008)

*YES...live concert from 1974...wolfgangs vault....*


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 14, 2008)

Untidy Suicides - Alice Donut


----------



## HoLE (May 14, 2008)

Scott and Slash,,Velvet Revolver,,Dirty Little Thing

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## korvette1977 (May 14, 2008)

Alice in Chains -- Would 


YouTube - Alice in Chains - Would


----------



## HoLE (May 14, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Alice in Chains -- Would
> 
> 
> YouTube - Alice in Chains - Would


 
cool k-vette,,Alice in Chains rocks,,I like the Rooster

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 14, 2008)

*rolling stones live at the silverdome 1981..wolfgangs vault...*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 14, 2008)

I'm in Love with a Sociopath - I Hate Kate


----------



## HoLE (May 14, 2008)

now,,,,Rob Zombie,,seen him earlier this year,,opened for Ozzy,,Zack Wylde on guitar,,,was pretty good,,anyway,,Demon Speeding,,Rob Zombie,,then I'm gonna lissen to Dragula

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 14, 2008)

Blood for blood - no friend of mine


----------



## babylonburn (May 14, 2008)

Wolf In Sheeps Clothing-lee Scratch Perry....cant Upset The Upsetter


----------



## BongJuice (May 14, 2008)

The wiggles - Big Red Car 

What can I say......I'm still a kid.


----------



## blinkykush (May 14, 2008)

the carter 3 leak lil wayne if ya didnt know.........


----------



## Ramzy (May 14, 2008)

I just got done listening to so blood for blood - so common so cheap. now im listening to DJ Cool - let me clear my throat


----------



## blinkykush (May 14, 2008)

throw in that TRILLA track 11 maybauc music...LOL


----------



## armand (May 15, 2008)

duncan and brady - tom rush


----------



## imrichbitch (May 15, 2008)

The game -300 bar's


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 15, 2008)

Blissful fans and the rustle of leaves... literally.


----------



## armand (May 16, 2008)

shiver me timbers - tom waits


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 17, 2008)

Duppy Conquerour-Wailers


----------



## armand (May 17, 2008)

mean mistreater - paul butterfield/walter horton


----------



## Mushroom Mesiah (May 17, 2008)

Vincent - Don Mclean


----------



## blazedout (May 18, 2008)

Kanye West - Flashing Lights, damn the GTA4 soundtrack is the shit


----------



## HoLE (May 18, 2008)

awesome tune,,right now I'm lissenin to Stone Temple Pilots,,Piece of Pie,,after this I'm gonna lissen to the HoLE Core disc,,by STP,,all around beginning to end awesome cd,,every tune is good on it,,try it,,best played loud and proud

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## RandomJesus (May 18, 2008)

James Cotton: 'Down at your Buryin'


----------



## tsdriles06 (May 18, 2008)

come down to the beach tonight- the baby mammals


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 18, 2008)

Little Walter-Key to the Highway
"Gone to leave here runnin' cause walkin' is too slow"


----------



## bongspit (May 18, 2008)

*big mama thornton...vanguard visionaries*


----------



## blazedout (May 18, 2008)

hits from the bong by cypress hill 

too jammin


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 18, 2008)

safe as milk - captain beefheart 
jeez, i love listening to psychedelia


----------



## wackymack (May 18, 2008)

tomarrow:sixx am


----------



## Ramzy (May 18, 2008)

loud as hell - my neighbors. lol


----------



## armand (May 19, 2008)

junker's blues - king kurtis/jack dupree


----------



## HoLE (May 19, 2008)

armand said:


> junker's blues - king kurtis/jack dupree


 wow,,thats some oldie moldies armand,,but were never to old for the blues

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## armand (May 20, 2008)

HoLE said:


> wow,,thats some oldie moldies armand,,but were never to old for the blues
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


i can thank my parents for my intro into the blues. foriegn policy blues - joe mcdonald


----------



## KidCreole (May 20, 2008)

"Define the great line" by Underoath. if you wanna hear someone scream for an hour, this is it. weirdly, this doesnt kill my high...


----------



## GrievyBaby (May 20, 2008)

YouTube - Enter Shikari - Anything Can Happen In The Next Half Hour...

These guys are freaking awesome!
Watch the Vid. Tell meh what you think!
BTW! You might wanna download the song. As this is a live performance So it doesnt sound as great as it normally does.


----------



## armand (May 21, 2008)

black snake blues - peter clayton


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 21, 2008)

Oobie Doobie-Roy Orbison


----------



## regrets (May 21, 2008)

Townes Van Zandt - Watin' 'round to die


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 21, 2008)

Citizens of Tomorrow - Tokyo Police Club

_
"For the boys and girls who are slaves building spaceships at night in the fluorescent light."_


----------



## HoLE (May 21, 2008)

as I harvest,,Cypress Hill,,Dr.Greenthumb

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bongspit (May 21, 2008)

*in honor of HoLEs chop...rolling stones sticky fingers........*


----------



## ORECAL (May 21, 2008)

suburban noize radio on the internet.


----------



## hashassin (May 21, 2008)

Straight Out Of line, Godsmack!


----------



## regrets (May 21, 2008)

actually I am watching Top Chef


----------



## HoLE (May 21, 2008)

Pink Floyd,,The Thin Ice

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Crack (May 21, 2008)

DJ Drama & Fab. There Is No Competition Mixtape. Track 3 - Fuck Wit That Street Fam


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 21, 2008)

It sounds like it's the Rock and he's kicking it with the Refugee Camp... and apparently, I am going to smell his cooking.

It doesn't matter...


----------



## armand (May 22, 2008)

let the good times roll - tony bennett/b.b. king


----------



## Mana Fiercity (May 23, 2008)

Deadsy - Time


----------



## dude2348 (May 23, 2008)

YouTube - Ill Bill - Unstoppable


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2008)

YouTube - Shinedown - Simple Man


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 24, 2008)

jo stafford - best of


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 24, 2008)

to be followed shortly with a lil, ella fitzgerald


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 25, 2008)

YouTube - The Moody Blues - Nights in White satinÂ´67 Moody blues nights in white satin YouTube - Animals - House of the Rising Sun the animals house of the rising sun YouTube - Rolling stones, Paint it black the rolling stones paint it black


----------



## regrets (May 25, 2008)

Disfear -"get it off"


----------



## babylonburn (May 25, 2008)

Mr.music King Marley:feel Alright Dub


----------



## MR.SMITH (May 28, 2008)

mc life-freestyle part 2
YouTube - LIFE FREESTYLE PT2


----------



## MR.SMITH (May 28, 2008)

this guy can go for tens mintues non stop freestyling(the poor mans poetry)


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 29, 2008)

Lavay smith & the red hot skillet lickers - ever
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download B-EVER~1.MP3

Steve lucky & the Rhumba bums - Rumpus room honeymoon
4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download STEVE LUCKY C - Rumpus Room Honeymoon.wma


----------



## bongspit (May 30, 2008)

*the best of electric light orchestra...*


----------



## Icy (May 31, 2008)

Lil Boosie - I Know
YouTube - LiL Boosie-I Know


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 1, 2008)

Pocahontus - Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Rust Never Sleeps


----------



## bongspit (Jun 1, 2008)

*spinal cord...the other side of me...*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 2, 2008)

Re: Your Brains - Johnathan Coulton


_"All we wanna do is eat your brains..."_


----------

